# Orange Wine (from 880g tin of Seville oranges for making marmalade)



## Frankie1048576 (May 11, 2022)

Hi all, 
I am just getting into winemaking (after 35yr hiatus) so basically I know nothing John Snow! When travelling in Spain a few years ago, (pre zombie virus lockdown), I came across a nice sweet orange wine in Seville (which my son loves). So when I said I was starting winemaking again he asked me to try and make some for him. 

So I am thinking of the following as a basis for a gallon of orange wine:

880g tin of Homecook medium cut marmalade
Zest of 6 oranges
3lbs sugar 
EC 1118 yeast
pectic enzyme
yeast nutrient

Has anyone ever used these tins for winemaking or does anyone have an appropriate recipe?
Or am I leaving something out?
Any advice would be gratefully appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## BigDaveK (May 11, 2022)

Marmalade wine sounds interesting.

I made 2 jelly wines almost 2 months ago from home-canned. Jalapeno-Hungarian hot wax-plum jam and Jalapeno-Hungarian hot wax-applesauce. Love the heat, can't wait to back sweeten. To me, heat and apple really go well.

Check this out -



https://swguildpa.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/Jack-Keller-Complete-Requested-Recipes-Collection.pdf



There's a jelly/jam recipe. He calls for 36 oz jelly/jam so you're close. Maybe add the juice of those oranges?
Measure SG!! I only had to add 1 lb sugar.
Also watch acid. Can you measure acid or pH? I don't have a pH meter (YET!) so I use narrow range pH strips.
Also, check ingredients on the marmalade.


----------



## David Violante (May 11, 2022)

Dave’s right, getting a hydrometer and a pH tester will take so much frustration and guessing out of the way and lead you closer to where you want to end up. For example if your marmalade is on the sweet side you’re not going to need as much sugar to reach your goal. You will also be in a position to know more accurately if it’s done fermenting and the final ABV. 

When you’re looking for a meter, look for one that goes out two decimal places and auto adjusts to temperature. They’re a little more expensive but not that much more, and you will be in a better place to measure and do other tests. There are a lot of threads here about meters and what folks here have liked or not liked. 

Same with a scale for adding the variety of things you’re going to need (nutrients, potassium metabisulfite, etc…). One that measures out to mg is beneficial for small fermentation volumes.

So I had to look up the John Snow reference… LOL you totally threw me as I was thinking of John Snow the physician who perfected anesthesia, discovered how to treat cholera, and invented epidemiology.

Here’s a fantastic mashup of both:


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (May 11, 2022)

About 2 pounds of fruit with juice. Enough to make 1 gallon (4.5 liters) of wine.

2 lbs sugar is probably more than enough. A hydrometer is the best way to know how much sugar to add.

welcome and keep reading and visiting here.


----------



## BigDaveK (May 11, 2022)

@Frankie1048576 I checked my notes. I didn't add any sugar to my first jelly wine and it started at SG 1.100. Barely OK but I decided not to dilute. 2nd jelly wine I added 1 cup to even it to 1.080.

As a reminder I canned the jam, jelly, and applesauce and used regular sugar. Check the sugar used in the marmalade - it may or may not affect fermentation.

*Wait a minute!*
AAAaaahhh, I checked the Homecook brand - it's the prepared oranges to make your own marmalade, you add the sugar. Ah! That's pretty cool! I've never seen or heard of that brand. I don't think it's available in the States. That should work!


----------



## winemanden (May 13, 2022)

I made a wine from a DIY Marmalade tin years ago. I can't find my records from all those years back, but if my memory serves me right, it made a decent Orange wine with a slightly bitter taste that comes from the peel. If you like Marmalade, you should like the wine.


----------



## Frankie1048576 (May 16, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Marmalade wine sounds interesting.
> 
> I made 2 jelly wines almost 2 months ago from home-canned. Jalapeno-Hungarian hot wax-plum jam and Jalapeno-Hungarian hot wax-applesauce. Love the heat, can't wait to back sweeten. To me, heat and apple really go well.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have been having a look through that Jack Keller resource, some interesting recipes there.
My equipment has landed, YAAY! Just ordered PH strips (thanks for the tip) and deacidifier (just in case) So I should be able to start brewing before the weekend. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Frankie1048576 (May 16, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> @Frankie1048576 I checked my notes. I didn't add any sugar to my first jelly wine and it started at SG 1.100. Barely OK but I decided not to dilute. 2nd jelly wine I added 1 cup to even it to 1.080.
> 
> As a reminder I canned the jam, jelly, and applesauce and used regular sugar. Check the sugar used in the marmalade - it may or may not affect fermentation.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have made marmalade from them before, they are pretty good for that. I'm sure you will get an equivalent brand over there. The Seville oranges are known for there sharp bitter taste therefore are only useful for making marmalade (or copious amounts of wine!) As for these tins I intend to use, there is nothing but oranges in them, no added sugar or preservatives, just the flesh and a small amount of peel. Ideal really and cheap <€5 . I will email you a glass when it's ready!


----------



## Frankie1048576 (May 16, 2022)

David Violante said:


> Dave’s right, getting a hydrometer and a pH tester will take so much frustration and guessing out of the way and lead you closer to where you want to end up. For example if your marmalade is on the sweet side you’re not going to need as much sugar to reach your goal. You will also be in a position to know more accurately if it’s done fermenting and the final ABV.
> 
> When you’re looking for a meter, look for one that goes out two decimal places and auto adjusts to temperature. They’re a little more expensive but not that much more, and you will be in a better place to measure and do other tests. There are a lot of threads here about meters and what folks here have liked or not liked.
> 
> ...



Yeah I got a hydrometer with my equipment which has just recently arrived. I have taken Dave's advice and ordered PH strips before I start. Seville oranges are bitter so I will need plenty sugar. 
As for the Jon Snow reference, Yours is interesting, I hadn't heard of him before. But i was aiming more for the following:


----------



## David Violante (May 16, 2022)

Yes… I saw that gif when I was looking it up and laughed… ohhhhh…. LOL 

Glad you have a hydrometer, that will be infinitely helpful. You will be measuring all kinds of things at first. When you get a moment, get another one. It’s cheap insurance if the first one breaks. And as many have experienced here, when you get a second one, the first one usually lasts longer.

And pH strips too those will be helpful as well. Some items make the strips harder to read because of their color but it will give you a good idea. I started with them and eventually went to a meter because it was easier and far more accurate than me holding the thing to to different lights to see what it really was… LOL

Have fun!


----------

